# Ericas Dress



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok this is not the best picture I took it with my camera phone and I am sure there are MUCH better pics out there and now that I am thinking of it I should have got one with her in "The Hat" and the dress as well.

I must admit ... somewhat shamefully that I did tell her she always looked to darn cute and I wanted to kick her in the shins on behalf of all us middle aged not so dainty women but.. I refrained she was being to polite for me to kick her and besides that she is younger and thinner and could have caught up with me after LOL






Anyway here is the picture not the best but gives you an idea was pretty cute and yes once more she looked cute enough to be kicked in the shins





For those that cant see this dress is made out of first place ribbons the whole thing and the belt on the dress is a grand. Pretty cute and something Raven is of course DYING for... great that means now I have to save up to bid on it next year lol


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2007)

For those that did not get to see that dress in person You missed it .






And there is rumor of that Masterpiece being in the Trainers Auction next year.. So Erica if you get your pictures downloaded put the one I know you got with the purple hat !!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 11, 2007)

How neat is that!!






. You look stunning in it as well



.

One of a kind



. Wish i could have seen it in person, that is to darn amazing



.


----------



## Reble (Nov 11, 2007)

What I can see sure looks neat...

Who made it?

Love to see the other pictures with the hat...


----------



## Erica (Nov 11, 2007)

Hehe.....Here are again some not so good pictures. Lighting was not the best in the hotel, it was more low-mood-lighting, but I brigthened these up were maybe everyone can see the dress. I had an idea and run with it, with some encouragement from a close friend I set out to have it done by convention.

Yes everyone save your money, and come to Branson in 08 to help out the youth and YOU can arrive in the blue ribbon dress!!! All the show horses say you need to dig deep in your pockets as they have a lot of training and sweat in that dress LOL.











Here's the hat; at this point it was past midnight and we had already had way too much fun at the auction so you have to overlook the dorky pose.






Vickie in her hat.....I have some cute ones of her and Ed bidding back and forth, but most of them turned out a little fuzzy. And to top it off give Vickie a huge



as not only that but she offered to match the high selling auction item, which ended up being this hat, several trophies she will help buy for next years shows.






Hats off to all at Convention, it was a great time as always. Lea and Area 1 went above and beyond, meeting ran smoothly, dinner was good, auction was amazing, people were friendly, hotel was awesome (man did I just want to play chicken and sleep like all day in that bed!!!) the falls were wonderful. And overall it was just a really great time, eh


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Devon (Nov 11, 2007)

Erica said:


> the falls were wonderful. And overall it was just a really great time, eh


LOL Its funny because I actually do say Eh all the time. Nice dress were those of your ribbons



Nice hat too


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 11, 2007)

Erica said:


> Hats off to all at Convention, it was a great time as always. Lea and Area 1 went above and beyond, meeting ran smoothly, dinner was good, auction was amazing, people were friendly, hotel was awesome (man did I just want to play chicken and sleep like all day in that bed!!!) the falls were wonderful. And overall it was just a really great time, eh


I didnt make it to the falls but I have to say those beds were the most comfortable beds I have ever slept in or I am just way to old to be staying up all night long



The auction was great I was able to get raven both her birthday and Christmas presents!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2007)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! Erica, it turned out awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty cool for something I was only teasing you about for a split second before it turned out to be The Dress











 I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Lea Dill (Nov 12, 2007)

That dress was a sensation at the convention, everyone was talking about it.. I sure would like to see Johnny Robb put a picture on the web site and interview Ericka about the dress and how she came up with the idea. Can someone send Jonny Robb a good picture of it?


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 12, 2007)

Erica you looked wonderful it is smashing and a great idea and the HAT just completes the effect.


----------



## Erica (Nov 12, 2007)

> LOL Its funny because I actually do say Eh all the time. Nice dress were those of your ribbons Nice hat too


Yep Devon, those were some ribbons from this year.....compliments of Prankster, Clover, Sashey, Revenge, Believe, Jesse, Gambler ext...



as well as the judges that liked them.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey that dress came out looking pretty neat. Very cool.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 12, 2007)

Whoooohoo! Girl, you look FAB U LOUSSSSSSSSS in that smashing dress! LOVE IT! :love


----------



## Shawntelle (Nov 13, 2007)

That dress looks awesome....Glad you had a good time at Convention...man I wanted to drive down sooo bad but not enough time to get to it....oh well, always next year



The falls are beautiful eh? Did you get a chance to tour across this side of the boarder as well?? I havent talked to Steph yet, but now your text makes sence about the dress LOL....and



to Vickie too


----------



## Boinky (Nov 14, 2007)

hey i really like that..i'm not even much of a dress person but i would contemplate having one made of my million and one ribbons..LOL.. the only problem is.. they aren't washable are they??


----------



## Erica (Nov 15, 2007)

> hey i really like that..i'm not even much of a dress person but i would contemplate having one made of my million and one ribbons..LOL.. the only problem is.. they aren't washable are they??


I'm going to treat it like I do my show jackets and hand wash it VERY gently. Of course it was only worn at Convention for the first time.......not sure if it will be worn again, I mean I specifically made it for convention and really doubt people anywhere else would understand the concept behind it. So it's a horse function formal dress


----------



## Boinky (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you think the lettering on the ribbons will go through being wet? I guess that's my thinking behind not very washable.. not really sure.. i know they aren't very ironable..LOL i made the mistake of trying to iron ribbons before and it melts the lettering right off...hehehe

Yeah i could see how it probably wouldn't be marketable to someone outside of the horse world



but it's a very ingenious idea for a use for all those ribbons!


----------



## Erica (Nov 15, 2007)

Well you know I ironed the ribbons before being sewn on, as they were still in boxes from the shows this year, and then ironed/steamed before packing it and all the lettering did fine....it is a handle with care item I'm sure.


----------



## Boinky (Nov 15, 2007)

humm maybe i just had my iron too high..LOL Definatly like it


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 15, 2007)

When you iron your ribbons turn them face down and we lay a dish towel or something else on top of them, then iron quickly so they dont 'melt', LOL


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW--that dress is WAY cool! I have seen pillows and such made, but never a dress! I wonder-- how comfy is it to wear??

Kudos to you Erica for coming up with the fab idea and looking amazing in it!


----------



## Erica (Nov 15, 2007)

> WOW--that dress is WAY cool! I have seen pillows and such made, but never a dress! I wonder-- how comfy is it to wear??
> Kudos to you Erica for coming up with the fab idea and looking amazing in it!


Don't ask about the second part Kristin


----------



## Boinky (Nov 15, 2007)

lol i've been waiting for the answer on comfort..lol i'm assuming it wasn't very comfy? LOL


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 15, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Do you suppose a show jacket made of blue ribbons would be too presumptuous?


----------



## Erica (Nov 15, 2007)

> lol i've been waiting for the answer on comfort..lol i'm assuming it wasn't very comfy? LOL


Not that it was uncomfortable so to speak, standing up or walking around it was good to go, the ribbons just have no give or room to play.......I mean it's not like they "stretch" you know, so sitting down was a little um...once sitting not bad, just getting there.


----------



## Boinky (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL i can imagine! I still love it though! lol

rocketrivertiff.. i thought of that too..hehe wondered the same thing







Erica said:


> > lol i've been waiting for the answer on comfort..lol i'm assuming it wasn't very comfy? LOL
> 
> 
> Not that it was uncomfortable so to speak, standing up or walking around it was good to go, the ribbons just have no give or room to play.......I mean it's not like they "stretch" you know, so sitting down was a little um...once sitting not bad, just getting there.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2007)

Erica said:


> > hey i really like that..i'm not even much of a dress person but i would contemplate having one made of my million and one ribbons..LOL.. the only problem is.. they aren't washable are they??
> 
> 
> I'm going to treat it like I do my show jackets and hand wash it VERY gently. Of course it was only worn at Convention for the first time.......not sure if it will be worn again, I mean I specifically made it for convention and really doubt people anywhere else would understand the concept behind it. So it's a horse function formal dress


You mean, you attend functions where there are not other horse people


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Jill said:


> You mean, you attend functions where there are not other horse people


HUH?



oh ya, that's that aunt & uncle family Xmas thing I get stuck going to every year where people ask me stupid questions about non-horsey things, yawn...


----------



## Erica (Nov 16, 2007)

hehe, actually all my family and really anyone who even remotely knows me knows, myself = horses pretty much.....

But I was thinking back when I used to do pageants and stuff they would be like what?? .......but you know if I would have thought about it when I was in high school I would have made one and wore to one of the proms or homecomings! Since I'm from a small town (not even a population sign) and my graudating class was 25, everyone there would have got it.


----------

